

The Dangerous Perceptions of the New FTC Rules Explained [Part One] - rizzn
http://siliconangle.net/ver2/2009/10/06/the-dangerous-perceptions-of-the-new-ftc-rules-explained-part-one/

======
rizzn
First of a multi-part series explaining the dangers of the new FTC blogger
guidelines for users on the web.

